# Apple Cider Vinegar



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello all,
I just got hold of ACV (American Gardens) for my pigeons. But I was wondering if the ACV should be given along with only water???
My pigeons spill lots of water and most of it gets wasted. I refill the can thrice a day. So is there any any harm giving the ACv directly (thru syringe tube without needle) in very small qantity.
Its just a thought and from 3 days I have been mixing ACV with water itself.

Please let me know if the ACV can be given directly? if yes, what should be the dosage? Sorry to be dumb to ask such silly question.....

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## shalimar (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi There.. regarding your question about Apple Cider Vinegar... add 1 tablespoon to a gallon of water... I only have one pigeon, so I do know, from reading some use the ACV or give it differently according to the time of the year for racing... 

I give my pigeon ACV at least 2-3 times a week...and alternate with vitamins in the water and plain water at night. Also you can do the same and add 1 tablespoon to a gallon of water for their bath.

Hope you find this helpful, I am sure someone will come along and give some comments.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If your birds are spilling alot of water You must have open type waters. Can you get closed waters with holes. OR perhaps even a five gallong buct with top. Measure up say 2 and 1/2 Inches from the bottom Mark the line around the bucket. Use a whole saw 2 or 1and 3/4 Whole make four wholes the birds can stick there head through and drink But not get in or spill the water. Never give the bird straight vinger


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Open water isn't good, as they will soil it. Easy enough to cut holes in a water or milk jug. Dirty water will spread disease.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

yep, I use the open type and hence I need to change the water for a min. of 3 times a day. Sometimes it goes more than that.

I have a brief idea about the closed container with holes.... but it would be great if someone has any pic of it..... hope I am not asking for too much.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

I believe the closed waterer looks something similar....


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

I've found that a large plastic Kraft peanut butter jar makes a good waterer, The large lid makes it super easy to get your hand in for cleaning.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I have cut holes in two opposite sides of Gallon milk containers and it has been very effective. They look very similar to the waterers shown by Chilangz two post above.

Hugh


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks guys,

I will also prepare one in a similar fashion.....

Thanks for the support and info...


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Chilangz
Hey there  Sorry I dont know much about ACV, but I know 1 member that has always recommended it and knows alot. His name is 'Plamenh'. You might want to PM him your ACV question. Good luck, Peace  YaSin.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Warren,

I would do that


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's easy. Just change the waterers. They shouldn't be so opened that they can splash it around anyway, and it's so easy to do. Seems that it would make things easier for you as well.


----------

